# Patio awning



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd like to install an electric retractable waterproof awning in my patio. Can anyone recommend a decent manufacturer or supplier please?

Google brings back various results, but they are all unknown companies to me. I liken them to double glazing companies, probably trying to sell them for the highest possible price.

Something like this..


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Try this company https://www.kover-it.co.uk/awnings/

They are based just down the road from where i work. small independent company but seem to be very helpful.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> Try this company https://www.kover-it.co.uk/awnings/
> 
> They are based just down the road from where i work. small independent company but seem to be very helpful.


Thanks, just had a look on their website and they do look good. Ive emailed them for a brochure. Shame they are so far away from me, but that wouldn't put me off visiting them.


----------

